# wood splitter review needed for gravely 34-ton



## yooperdave (Nov 1, 2011)

just as the thread says, i'm hoping for a review of the gravely 34-ton splitter with the subaru engine...211cc. price of $1900.  i think its the same as an ariens...


thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't own one but I'd be wary of a trunion mount cylinder on a high-tonange machine like that.  Kind of leary that Gravely didn't post much information on the unit on their website.  Cycle time, hyd res. capacity, pump GPM are all important considerations depending on the application.  I haven't heard of any problems with these specific machines but you should be aware of the issue MTD had before you commit to that design.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/57455/ - See Post #11

That price point gets you firmly into Iron & Oak territory too.

http://www.buyacehardware.com/26-ton-log-splitter-robin.html


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2011)

Spending that kind of bean pods, I wouldn't be looking at a 34 Ton Gravely.  First of all, the 34 ton spec is basically a lie.  Second is - unless you plan on using a 5 way wedge, there isn't a round of wood that grows in the USA that would require that kind of tonnage to split.  I run a 5" ram at 2750 PSI and have NEVER had any round that it couldn't process and I run some big/ugly stuff through it.

I find it very odd that they don't reveal the pump/cylinder size for these machines either.

Take a look at Iron & Oak.  Heck, your even getting into Timberwolf territory.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hope I can add a little input here....

I own a 27 ton Ariens (same as the Gravely).  The subaru engine is top notch...in the same league as the Honda GX.  The splitter overall is well built and the layout is great.

As for the mount, it is NOT the same as the MTD/Troy Built....etc.  Please see my photo showing the mount on my 27 ton unit.  You will see they beefed up the area of where the mount is located...I'm certain the 34 ton is the same.

You'll also find many reviews on both 27 ton and 34 ton Ariens getting great feedback.  Personally I've used it to split around 4-5 cord so far and its proven to be a great splitter.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I find it very odd that they don't reveal the pump/cylinder size for these machines either.



Here you go....


http://www.ariens.com/products/chore-products/log-splitter/Pages/specifications.aspx


27-TON LOG SPLITTER

More Details
Buy Now
34-TON LOG SPLITTER

More Details
Buy Now
Model Number    917001    917002
Engine    SubaruÂ®    SubaruÂ®
Displacement    169cc    211 cc
Fuel Capacity    .95 Gallon    .95 Gallon (3.6L)
Log Capacity    25"    25"
Hydraulic Capacity    4.5 Gallon(17L)    4.5 Gallon(17L)
Splitting Force    27 Ton    34 Ton
Cylinder Piston Size    4.5" Bore    5: Bore
Cylinder Rod Size    1.75"    1.75
Cylinder Stroke    24"    24"
Cylinder Construction    Welded-Trunnion Mount    Welded-Trunnion Mount
Reservoir Size    3.5 Gallons    3.5 Gallons
Pump Size    11 GPM    13 GPM
Cylinder Cycle Time    16 Seconds    18 Seconds
Hitch Coupler    2"    2"
Max Towing Speed    45 mph/72.4 kmh    45 mph/72.4 kmh


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> Here you go....



Thanks, that helps prove my point about 34 tons being a lie.  A 5" ram with an area of 19.6 sq inches of surface area would require 3500 psi from the pump to generate 68,000 pounds of pressure (34 tons).  The two largest mfgs of these pumps (Haldex and Dyn) are both advertised at a peak psi of 3000. At 3000 psi (the max capable of most all pumps of this style) this splitter will produce 58,800 pounds of force or a bit over 29 tons. Most mfgs set the relief settings of their valves at 2250 psi (not saying this one did, but most do) which would effectively produce 44,100 pounds of force, or 22 tons. 

These guys are not the only ones that pull this marketing gimmick, but it just cheeses me off that any of them get away with it.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree...especially since most "normal" users really put a lot of weight on the tonnage stickers.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> I agree...especially since most "normal" users really put a lot of weight on the tonnage stickers.



The other thing that I noticed about this splitter is that with a 5" ram, they are using a 13gpm pump.  This thing is gonna be S-L-O-W.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, as reflected by their cycle time - its slow.  That is one of the main reasons I passed on the 34 ton and went with the 27 ton (its a bit faster and no need for that power)....the 27 has split some nasty twisted rounds.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 2, 2011)

3.5 Gallon Hyd tank is a bit tight too.  I still think for 1900 bucks you can do better.  (26 Ton, 9 Gal Hyd Res, 12 Second cycle, Full-Length Beam/Clevis mount Cyl)


----------

